# Now for something very different



## plantbrain (16 Aug 2014)

I've taken care of reefs for client's for some time, and marine fish tanks. But I've had a few starts on macro tanks, cold water systems etc, and nothing really excited me all that much, macro algae did............but I wanted something else. So I seem to have finally got bitten by the reef bug, mostly Zoas, SPS, and some LPS.  

2 main goals, to grow these out and frag and sell enough to make the $ back for the cost of the tank, and 2, to have a nice colored scape. I'll sell this tank at some point an move these frags to a larger system, I have a 70 and 200 Gallon planned for when we move from this place. I'll be able to install water changers and other devices. Till then, this tank and maybe a 33 gallon version(basically the same as George's FW planted tank will do the job.


----------



## Henry (16 Aug 2014)

This is an itch I eventually intend to scratch. I've not always been fond of marines, thinking the garish colours were a bit un-natural looking (I know how ridiculous that sounds), but the sheer amount of microfauna salty tanks have is fascinating. I love the idea of a mini ecosystem.

Any pictures of the macro algae tank? They're the best of both worlds


----------



## plantbrain (18 Aug 2014)

Macro algae tank is a touchier to take a pic of except during late at night.Too many reflections.

House is full of them.


----------



## flygja (18 Aug 2014)

So saltwater tanks are all about measurement and test kits. Since you're not a fan of test kits, I'm curious if you're gonna share your technique? 
I've always wanted to set up a marine tank, but seeing as though my freshwater tanks are still crap, I'm afraid to jump in.


----------



## Yo-han (19 Aug 2014)

Weekly 50% water changes with a good quality salt

And perhaps he will demonstrate that corals grow harder with more PO4 and NO3, they just forgot to add enough CO2


----------



## plantbrain (20 Aug 2014)

You do not want the N or P to bottom out..........then the refugium macros die off and make a mess.
So you feed a bit more. 

Water changes can reduce the need for supplements and Calcium etc.............but dosing those a bit in conjunction with water changes...........now you have more redundancy.

Wet/dry prevent pH changes with skimmerless systems, keeps O2 up and the CO2 up if you have a decent sized Macro biomass. 

I went 4 months without a water change, could have gone longer, but the water gets a little yellow over time.
But that was with easier coral.

I plan on once every 2 weeks or so. See how that goes. Then test for P mostly, N can be higher/lower etc, but a DBS that's well matured.......not likely an issue along with a rampant macro algae, so that leaves things like nutrients the coral and macros use.............and then P mostly.
As long as P is relative low, 0.1 ppm or less, I'm good.


----------

